# Feedback/Experience with Vesbach in Wisconsin?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think most poodle folks around this neck of the woods would not be inclined to leave their $$ with a doodle breeder even if they also produce poodles. Also moyen is not a recognized poodle size in the US and the few people who are working in this area of breeding are working very hard to produce nice poodles. It seems hard to me to imagine that level of focus is there when so many different crosses are being produced. An offer of an open registration (allowing breeding of registerable pups) is a huge red flag. Either the breeder is working hard to improve the breed and would only give an open registration to a person who was also serious about doing so or they don't care too much about what they produce. Overall these people also just seem to have their fingers in everything. Good breeding is very time and care intensive and not really a way to make a living.

Also keep in mind that breeders who campaign their dogs to titles in conformation don't tend to produce giant spoos since judges don't usually put up giant dogs. I was not looking for anything other than well bred standards when I got Lily (22 3/4" at withers and about 36-37 pounds) and Javelin (24" at withers and about 53 pounds). 

I would look elsewhere.


----------

